# Wont boot



## jed (Nov 7, 2010)

I just installed FreeBSD on my desktop pc and after installing Xorg and some other packages rebooted and to my dismay nothing happened, I pressed the power button, some fans went on and I heard a series of beeps coming from the mobo and then nothing, the screen just stayed black and the fans were still on, I couldnt boot into a live cd or usb and I tried a few more times after an hour or so with the same result . does anyone have some advice or a possible remedy
                                           -Thanks


----------



## aragon (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like your hardware is fubar?


----------



## adamk (Nov 7, 2010)

The number of beeps is usually of some significance.  You could check on-line to with the motherboard manufacturer to see what the number of beeps means.  

Adam


----------



## aragon (Nov 7, 2010)

Yea.  This might give you some hints:

http://www.pchell.com/hardware/beepcodes.shtml


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2010)

jed said:
			
		

> I just installed FreeBSD on my desktop pc and after installing Xorg and some other packages rebooted and to my dismay nothing happened, I pressed the power button, some fans went on and I heard a series of beeps coming from the mobo and then nothing, the screen just stayed black and the fans were still on, I couldnt boot into a live cd or usb and I tried a few more times after an hour or so with the same result.



Probably not a FreeBSD problem.  Or if it is, it's pretty esoteric.

Turn off at the front panel.  Turn off the power supply AC switch, or unplug the AC cord.  Count to fifteen, turn power back on, try again.

If that doesn't do it, turn off AC as above, reseat RAM, video card, cards in slots, press firmly on any DIP chips in sockets on the motherboard.  Check/reseat interior and exterior cable connections.  Turn power back on, try again.

If that doesn't work, start disconnecting components to try to narrow down the problem.


----------



## jed (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks for the help i found the POST beep code found out it was  a ram isuue and solved it, thanks for all the help


----------

